# This might be a bit obvious but ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We had a meeting with our removal company yesterday and afterwards my wife posed the question whether leather sofas (we have two old favourites) might not be comfortable in a hot climate. I must admit I haven't the faintest idea because, when we have been on holiday, we just parked ourselves on whatever was available and never really thought about it.

I know it sounds a bit silly but ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My OH insisted on leather when we changed our suite last time. Big mistake.
In the summer you literally stick to it so need to have a throw on it. Whats the point of something nice if you have to hide it.?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh dear! That means my wife was right. Thanks again Veronica. That will save on shipping costs. I know electrical goods are expensive in Cyprus. What about furniture? I was thinking of non- leather sofas.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you take inot account the fact that a 3 piece suite takes up a heck of a lot of space in a container it makes shipping them very expensive. Although it would probably cost a little more to buy one here the difference probably will be counter balanced by the savings in shipping. 
If you already had a non leather suite it would be differen,t but to buy one especially to bring over dosn't really make a lot of sense.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

That's another useful piece of information I've picked up! We have a new leather suite and said that it is one of the things we will bring with us...looks as though the daughter will be having it then!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> That's another useful piece of information I've picked up! We have a new leather suite and said that it is one of the things we will bring with us...looks as though the daughter will be having it then!!


Perhaps we can set up our own version of Land of Leather.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We have a leather suite and put a throw on it from maybe July - September, the rest of the time it is fine.

We are in the hills so I suspect where you live will make a difference.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I suspect we might not end up in the hills, at least not high enough to make that much of a difference (but you can never tell). I would hate to be sticking to the sofa, as Veronica does or did, and we shall probably leave the sofas here and treat ourselves to something new to celebrate our new life in Cyprus.


----------

